# BISCAYNE BAY REDFISH SURPRISE



## bryson

Cool! I often see rat reds schooled up with large mullet, and I know they run around with black drum too, but that's really interesting to hear that they will school up with bones as well!


----------



## Reverendo

Nice! That one with multi-spots is a beauty.


----------



## lemaymiami

Look through the threads posted here for the last four weeks to see what I had to say about slot sized reds in the Bay... In short I think the poor water conditions in Florida Bay may just have pushed some reds our way... of course I'm just guessing - but might be what's going on....


----------



## Martin Carranza

lemaymiami said:


> Look through the threads posted here for the last four weeks to see what I had to say about slot sized reds in the Bay... In short I think the poor water conditions in Florida Bay may just have pushed some reds our way... of course I'm just guessing - but might be what's going on....


Mr. Lemay, you are one of the few great guides in SoFlo so your comments are greatly appreciated. I was thinking the same thing, but wondering since I fished Flamingo out front a couple days ago and it was literally loaded with slot sized reds. We hooked 50+ 16" to 20" reds in just a couple hours.


----------



## DBStoots

Judging by the color, I’d say Bob is on to something.


----------



## RC Sanders

I a


Martin Carranza said:


> Hi all. I never post here (not sure why) but I wanted to share something new to me.
> I was guiding a rookie angler this past weekend in Biscayne Bay when I started poling at a spot I usually catch bonefish and tarpon.
> 
> I was quite cloudy so sight fishing was poor. Suddenly we saw some nervous water and my angler cast on it. Boom, one small bonefish took the Vudu shrimp. Second cast and boom again but this time the bone didn't ran like they do. To my surprise we hooked a rat redfish, ocean side, Biscayne Bay. First one for me.
> 
> To cut a long story short we followed the pack that was mudding, tailing and moving and managed to hook 2 more bonefish and 9 or more rat reds and a puppy black drum!
> 
> Although these fish were 16" to 18" we had a blast.
> 
> I know there are some large redfish on the West side of Biscayne Bay, but never heard of reds ocean side.
> 
> Any others had seen or caught reds there?
> 
> View attachment 55576
> View attachment 55578
> View attachment 55580
> View attachment 55582
> View attachment 55586


I saw a slot red, ocean side in key largo in craw pass while paddle boarding. I was so stunned I just watched it swim right by me without even throwing my bonefish jig at it. First time I’ve ever seen one ocean side.


----------



## SaltyNShallow

That's amazing! Beautiful fish! I as well caught my first Biscayne Red about a week and a half ago. I couldnt believe it. I was with the wife poling the west side of the bay, scouting for bones. Came across a small cove that looked like a promising snook spot with the outgoing tide. Pitched a live shrimp underneath an overhang and it was and instant hookup. Got tangled up on a mangrove so we trolling motored in and to my surprise, a rat red at the end of my line.

Unfortunately it never made it into the boat for a quick photo. The wife did get some hilarious footage of me shocked beyond belief with the fish flopping boatside and me letting out a yell before it unhooks and swims away. Regardless, it was an incredible experience.


----------



## lemaymiami

Cool... wouldn't it be great if this became a regular occurrence? Wonder what the Rosenstiel School (University of Miami) would have to say about this... They were the ones that did the last release of reds into the Bay some years back...


----------



## Boneheaded

Way back when i remember catching redfish within sight of islamorada far from flamingo. little fish are a good thing.


----------



## topnative2

Great to hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasag07

You all need to stop following the cca truck around after if drops off stickers, jk.

Cool to hear.


----------



## lemaymiami

Stocking reds in Biscayne Bay ended years ago - with very poor results.... so.... that's one of the reasons folks are jazzed to see a few show up. There are lots of reds down in Florida Bay but until now we've never seen them up to the north...

I actually did know old-timers that grew up catching reds in the south end of Biscayne Bay right after WWII - but flood control in the early fifties changed the salinity levels and the reds simply disappeared... Here's hoping the hurricane last year might just have changed things enough that they're coming back to Biscayne Bay....


----------



## Flatbroke426

There are actually some very large schools of bigger reds ocean side. Years ago a group I was with the group that released a lot of tagged reds and we followed them for years as they grew and reproduced. I still ask everyone to release all Biscayne Bay reds so the stock will totally replenish. Great job finding and enjoying the smaller reds. Makes me feel great to know the ones we released in the late 80’s are thriving. If you do find any large fish please check for tags. Also a note that the ocean side fish don’t show themselves as regularly the fish inside the Bay seem to have a more regular routine and stick to their areas with regularity.


----------



## FMH

About 15 years ago while tarpon fishing in Government Cut I watched another skiff land a redfish that looked to be over 25 lbs.


----------



## Martin Carranza

Flatbroke426 said:


> There are actually some very large schools of bigger reds ocean side. Years ago a group I was with the group that released a lot of tagged reds and we followed them for years as they grew and reproduced. I still ask everyone to release all Biscayne Bay reds so the stock will totally replenish. Great job finding and enjoying the smaller reds. Makes me feel great to know the ones we released in the late 80’s are thriving. If you do find any large fish please check for tags. Also a note that the ocean side fish don’t show themselves as regularly the fish inside the Bay seem to have a more regular routine and stick to their areas with regularity.


I am still finding reds ocean side. find bait and they're there.


----------



## redchaser

The fish in your 3rd picture, what is that? I don't think it's a black drum, no bars, body shape and fin shape a little different.


----------



## Martin Carranza

redchaser said:


> The fish in your 3rd picture, what is that? I don't think it's a black drum, no bars, body shape and fin shape a little different.


its a puppy black drum


----------



## FMH

I'm pretty sure the fish in the 3rd photo is a Margate. A member of the grunt family.


----------



## el9surf

I caught a tailing red on an ocean side bonefish flat in Marathon about 5 years ago. I told my guide it was a redfish tail and to push up a little shallower so I could get a shot. He didn't believe me but entertained my request. We both got a good laugh. I came to catch bones and tarpon and end up with a redfish. He was just shocked to see a tailing red on the bow of his skiff.


----------



## redchaser

FMH said:


> I'm pretty sure the fish in the 3rd photo is a Margate. A member of the grunt family.


You nailed it black margate - Google Search


----------



## Capt. Moose

There are massive reds in the Bay..


----------



## Jdl80

Cordell used to pull nice ones out of the west side flats and cuts quite often. His old haunts still produce them but very few and far between.


----------



## Martin Carranza

FMH said:


> I'm pretty sure the fish in the 3rd photo is a Margate. A member of the grunt family.


thanks man, you're right. Margate it is. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## paint it black

Throughout the years, I have seen many redfish out at the oceanside. Some bulls, some rats, but mostly slot fish. Sometimes mixed in with Bones, or mixed in with snook. The reds are usually in schools out there. I have only seen a handful that were solo.


----------



## Half Shell

I saw one tailing a few feet off the ocean side bank of Elliot Key about 4 years ago. My two friends with me didn't see it and tell me I'm crazy to this day.


----------



## Str8-Six

I’ve seen bull reds on the ocean side north of Raged keys. Was shocked when I saw they were reds.


----------

